# need good stories about induction



## sweetpea01

I am having an induction at 38 weeks but not because I want one but because I have to have one because of Preeclampsia. I desperately wanted to go all natural and am horribly dissappointed but trying to get through those emotions for the safety and wellbeing of me and baby. In order to keep the contractions from stalling, I want to go epidural free if at all possible and try it as natural as I can even though I have to be induced. Has anyone any good stories from being induced when they didn't or even did want to be induced? TIA..I need all the encouragement I can get so that I can go in with a more positive attitude and not be so scared of it.


----------



## TwoMummies

I had an induction with my first and it was fine, she was overdue so they decided to induce. 

The only thing that surprised me really was that when they give you the drugs to start the contractions they come bloody strong and fast whereas with natural labour they sort of slowly build up.

All in all my first labour (induction) was less painfull then my second (natural) and it was all over in just 2 and a half hours! That's a pretty good time for a first baby that did not want to come out.

I am sure you will be absolutely fine!


----------



## yourstruly10

This is my birth story from when i had my daughter. Sorry its so long but its very positive.

Ava Rose Mantta
Born September 22 2010, 3:06 Am
7lb 12oz 18.5 inches long at 39 weeks

At 38 weeks i had my regular doctors appointment. I had, had high blood pressure for the last two appointment but no problems in my blood or urine. At 38 weeks my blood pressure was the highest it had ever been and thats when my doctor decided it was time to have me induced. Since it wasnt a real emergency i was schedual in for september 21rst(38+6 weeks). At this point i got very excited and very nervous. I did some research on being induced and read more negative stories then positive.

So september 21rst came. We had to wait for a phone call from the hospital telling me they were ready and had a room for me. That phone call came at 1pm saying i could come in for 2 pm. I was so incredibly excited. We were going to meet our baby girl soon. At 2pm we arrive in labour and delivery. i was told to get into the hospital gown and that someone would be back to check my cervix to see how far progressed i was and to be put on the moniter to check out how the baby was doing. So 15 minutes later a nurse comes and checks and I am 1 cm dilated and 75% effaced. The moniter shows baby is happy and i am having no contration. i am given an IV and She then tells me that she is going to talk to the doctor about how to induce me and she should be abck in half an hour to 45 minutes. And so we wait.

Around 3:30 the nurse comes back with an induction plan. I am told they will start with a gel that is inserted by the cervix to soften the cervix to make it more favorable for labour. She then tells me only 15% of women go into labour with the first gel and that most women need a second gel six hours later. She tells me once i am contracting regularly and have dilated to 2cm the doctor will come break my waters and get things moving. I will also be given a pitocin drip(fake hormons to speed up and intensify contractions) and a penicilin drip as i am group B positive. So far everything sounds good and I am ready to get this show on the road. So is My husband who is sitting beside the bed very nervous and anxious.

4 pm rolls around and I am given the first gel. It feels very warm inside. Strange sensation. about 4:30 i start feeling tightening from the bottom of my bump working their way to the top. Then they start to hurt. So i ring for the nurse and she check the moniter and sure enough i am contracting about ever 3-4 minutes. She says they will give it another hour then come check me again. So between 4:30 and 5:30 hubby and i talk and he rubs my back. I drink lots and lots of water. Not sure why but i am so so thirsty. The contrations do hurt but are manigable at this point. So far all the bad stories i read dont seem to be happening to me.

Finally 5:30 comes. The nurse comes back and checks me. I am 2.5cm dilated and 100% effeced. She then gets the doctor who preps me to break my water. She shows the my hook they use to break it(it looks like a big crochetting hook). So i am all set up and she start. At first i just felt a ton of pressure. Then all of a sudden i hear a pop and a wooosh. My waters have been broken. I never could have imagined how much fluid there was in there. It just gushes and gushes. The pitocin drip and the penicilin is now started. I am given a large pad and a pair of huge undies and now i am told i am allowed to walk or rock or stand ect. So i decide to try walking. By this time its about 6pm. 

So i walk for about 30 minutes and realize I just cant do it. My knees are buckling with ever contraction, I am in more pain then i ever have been in my whole life, and my waters are still gushing with every contration. So hubby and i head back to my room. I callthe nurse in and ask her when i can have my epidural. I am a big baby when it comes to pain and had always planned on having an epidural wheather i was induced or not. She tells me i have to get to 4cm at least. So now i decide to get into the sitz bath. It looks like a giant toilet bowl with water flowing from either side directly onto my belly. I am also given the shower head for the front of my belly. This helps a ton. I feel great sitting in here. 7:30 comes and the nurse wants to recheck me. So i get out and sure enough i am 4.5 cm dilated!! She asks me if i still want the epidural. I dont even have to answer. I think the look on my face must have answered for me. So off she goes to get the anestisiologist.

8pm the anestisiologist shows up. I am sitting on the bed as far back as i can with my legs over the side. i am hugging a pillow and hubby is watching everything the doctor does. He was so interested in everything going on. So the doctor numbs me up a bit. It stings a little but not to bad. I am more afraid of the big needle. Not sure why now. I didnt even feel it. He finishes up and i lay back down. Within half an hour i feel nothing but tiny pits of pressure. Sweet relief. Hubby and i both fall asleep until about 1am. 

At 1am i am woken up by a feeling of pressure on my butt i havent felt before. So i wake hubby up and ring the nurse. She tells me its too soon to be feeling pressure as its my first but she will check anyways. Sure enough i am 8cm dilated. Getting excited now. only a few hours to go. At 2pm I tell the nurse i have to push. So she check me again and i am 9.5 cm dilated. She tells me to wait about 30 minutes. then i can push. So i wait the most agonizing 30 minutes of my life. All i wanted to do was push. She comes back and tells me i am 10 cm and baby is starting to crown. This is all going so fast. I start to panic a little now. This is really going to happen. I am having a baby. No going back now.

2:45am the doctor finally arrives and i am told i can push to my heart desire now. I feel the ring of fire as they turned down the epi a bit so i could feel when to push better. 2:55am the doctor tells me this baby is coming but i didnt have time to stretch so she needs to give me an episiotomy or i will tear right through. So she gets the sissor type things at 3;00am and as i am pushing i hear the snip, i dont feel it though thank god! A minute later hr head is out. They suction her mouth and clear out her nose. Now i dont feel contrations at all. I am then told to give a little push and with that little push my beautiful baby girl was born at 3:06am Wednesday september 22, 2010. She was placed directly on my chest for cuddles. a few minutes later i am told another small push. So i do it and out came my placenta. I now feel happy relaxed and so much relief. I am then stiched up while i hold my baby girl. i had a 3rd degree episiotomy.

30 minutes later they ask me if they can take her to clean her up and weight her ect. I have a hard time letting her go but i know it needs to be done. She was given a 9/10 on the appgar scale. She weighted in at 7lb 12oz and is 18.5 inches long. She is 100% healthy. We are then left alone as a family for the night unless we need something of course. I gush a bit of blood for most of the night which i am told is normal many times. Ava sleeps quite well. I keep her in my arms or my husbands arms for most of the night. We try breast feeding but realized its just not for us and go to bottles. i am kept in the hospital for 1.5 days as i was group B strep positive and they like to watch the baby just to make sure the penicilin cleared everything up and that it didnt affect her at all.We go home september 23rd at 8am.

I am now home with my amazing daughter and wonderful husband. Things are great and i could not be more happy. I am relieved that none of the bad stories i read happened to me and feel the need to share my story with other because i did not read very many good storys. I think when things go well people forget to mention it and you hear more about the bad. I want women to know not all inductions go bad.


----------



## lynnikins

i was induced overdue with ds2 there were no signs he was ready to come but they gave me one lot of gel and left me to it for a couple of hours and labor started he was born in under 8 hours and i used TENS and water alternatly for my pain and gas and air right at the end


----------



## sweetpea01

You ladies make me feel so much better. I really needed to hear these stories and be encouraged. I am trying to stay away from those nasty negative stories but they still hit in the back of my mind. I know one of the best things to do throughout labor is to stay calm and as relaxed as possible. I am also trying to get past the thoughts of him being forced out before he is ready....but I also know that in our situation this will be the safest route for preeclampsia can spiral out of control so quickly and I don't know what I would do if I missed the induction because everything "seemed" okay but in reality wasn't and I know I must go through with it and just praying for a good experience. I do really appreciate the time you guys have spent telling me your story and it helps me replace those nasty stories with good ones in my head and helps me stay somewhat sane as I wait to be induced on the 3rd of August. It is right around the corner but at the same time so far away. I hope my labour goes as quickly as you guys did! That is great and a girl can hope anyways. :)


----------



## berryblue290

I was induced, and to be honest I actually was So happy with it! I was already 3cm dilated, and it made me worry less that I actually knew when I would be in the hospital. I have nothing but good things to say about my delivery and it really will be fine! My birth story is in my posts if you want to read it! good luck!!


----------



## berryblue290

And I was only in labour for 6 hours pushed for 2!


----------



## zebbed89

I had a really good induction was being monitored because of pre e and they called me in one night as it was getting worse I had the pessery and started contracting after a few hours I had an epidural as every time I had a contraction bp shot through the roof I was in labour 11 hours and 1 hour pushing I loved it!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I was induced just before my due date as they said baby was measuring small, they gave me one lot of the gel and said they would prbabally have to give me more the next day as I was no where near ready.

Within a couple of hours I started getting contractions which where told were probablly false. Just over 3 and a half hours later I gave birth to DD1. During Labour I had pethadine and gas and air, even though I wish I hadnt had the pethadine as I know I could have gone without. I only had it as they said it was going to get worse, it didnt. 

Since having DD1 I have had 2 more LOs both naturally with only gas and air and I wouldnt say that any hurt more than the other :flower:


----------



## sweetpea01

zebbed89 said:


> I had a really good induction was being monitored because of pre e and they called me in one night as it was getting worse I had the pessery and started contracting after a few hours I had an epidural as every time I had a contraction bp shot through the roof I was in labour 11 hours and 1 hour pushing I loved it!

This is a first I must admit because I have never heard of anyone loving it! :happydance: yayay! Makes me happy to hear it. Thanks so much.


----------



## sweetpea01

mum22ttc#3 said:


> I was induced just before my due date as they said baby was measuring small, they gave me one lot of the gel and said they would prbabally have to give me more the next day as I was no where near ready.
> 
> Within a couple of hours I started getting contractions which where told were probablly false. Just over 3 and a half hours later I gave birth to DD1. During Labour I had pethadine and gas and air, even though I wish I hadnt had the pethadine as I know I could have gone without. I only had it as they said it was going to get worse, it didnt.
> 
> Since having DD1 I have had 2 more LOs both naturally with only gas and air and I wouldnt say that any hurt more than the other :flower:

It is nice to hear that your natural births didn't hurt any more than the induction. I too have heard this somewhere else and every time I hear it , it makes me feel better. It brings me hope that it can happen in my case. I have also heard the opposite but trying not to focus on that aspect. :)


----------



## _Vicky_

I was induced - only becuase I was 37+3 with twins and they dont let you go further. It was fabulous!!! I cant comment on the pain as I had an epidural (as recommended with twins - which btw was also fab as you hear negatives about epis too) my very short version was

8pm - first pessary, the boys were showing no signs at this point of coming 
2.22am - waters broke
5.30am - epiduaral in
8.30am - fully dialated
10.12am - Fynn arrived (forceps as they only let you push for an hour with twins)
10.26am - Sam arrived (breech presentation)

I have nothing negative to say about the whole induction it was fab!!


----------



## emzky90

Hey hun I went in to be induced at 41 weeks. Went in 13th Jan at 4:30pm 2 pessaries altogether- 2cms dilated by 8am- broke waters- 10cm by 12pm 4 hour labour- gas and air loved it- 24 mins pushing =] x


----------



## sweetpea01

Oh wow! I am simply amazed the more good things I hear about induction! I only have two weeks now before mine and getting more excited about it especially now that I have gotten past the whole due date changing and realizing just how close it is! I just can't wait to meet my baby boy and I am praying mine goes as smooth as you girls have. Truly amazing. Thanks for posting. I am going through so many emotions.


----------



## happygal

i was induced at 39 weeks due to preeclampsia. 
i was given my first pessary thing at 6pm on monday, had mild niggly contractions during the night but they didnt stop me sleeping.
i was given another pessary ay 7am. the contractions got closer together and at 12 noon i asked to be checked(OH works an hour away and i didnt want him missing anything) i was 4cm dilated so moved up to delivery.
i had my waters broken at 2pm then went to the cafe for a walk and slice of cake lol.
i was started on the drip to speed things up at 4pm, i coped well with the pain and i was 8pm before i asked for the gas and air. 
by half past 8 though the pain was way more intense so i asked for an injection of something. the mw said she would need to check me because if i was close to delivering there would be no point in me having the injection as it can take 30/45 mins to take effect.
when she checked me at 8.35 i was only 5cm. i was gutted and didnt know how i was going to cope if i was only half way and still had hours ahead of me! 
i was given the injection at about 8.55 at 9pm everything changed, i told the mw i needed to push but she was telling me not to because i wasnt ready. i kept insisting so she checked me again and i was 10cm! that was at about 5 past 9 and at 9.28pm our little girl was born.
i got to have a quick cuddle with her before the injection kicked in and i was a bit out of it lol.

i was worried when i knew i needed to be induced but i had nothing to worry about. i wouldnt change a thing.

good luck hun x


----------



## littleredhen

I was induced at 39+5 and I had a great experience. I went in at 7am and started the petocin at 9am. Doc broke my water at 9:30am and then she was born at 5:32pm after 2 hours of pushing. I really wanted to not get an epidural also but I made it to 6cm and decided that I wanted an epidural because it honestly was starting to hurt. More power to you though if you can do it!! There is no shame in getting one if you are in pain though. I will definitely be induced next time too if she/he doesn't decide to come out first.

The best advice that I can give to anyone would be to really concentrate on your pushing and make sure that you are doing it properly. At first I was just pushing in my face because I was so worried that I was going to poo everywhere (thats EXACTLY what it feels like). In the end I didnt end up doing that but it sure as heck felt like I was :rofl:. 
Honestly, labor is not that bad...I promise!! xx


----------

